# Christian Geology?



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2005)

any good sources for an amatuer christian scientist who is progressing to being an amatuer proffesional.

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just posted on my BLOG what Ive found so far. 

Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2005)

You may be familiar already with the Institute for Creation Research. There are many other Christian geological resources found here (from the Northwest Creation Network).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you andrew!!


----------

